# RB Swims sideways?



## Oneshot (May 16, 2006)

Wasn't sure where to put this so here it is lol. Anyways since I've redone my tanks I've got one RB that has since turned black, I hear thats ok and normal. The thing is that the same one thats black is also swiming sideways. I mean like completely sideway. He just sits there like that for a few mins then snaps out of it and does his thing then kinda floats into the sideways position again. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow, I have to get a battery for my camera !!!


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

i must see this


----------



## Oneshot (May 16, 2006)

Damn no cash for a battery for the camera lol anyone have any ideas?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

Oneshot said:


> Wasn't sure where to put this so here it is lol. Anyways since I've redone my tanks I've got one RB that has since turned black, I hear thats ok and normal. The thing is that the same one thats black is also swiming sideways. I mean like completely sideway. He just sits there like that for a few mins then snaps out of it and does his thing then kinda floats into the sideways position again. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow, I have to get a battery for my camera !!!


is he rubbing against any objects ("flashing")?


----------



## Oneshot (May 16, 2006)

Nope its in the same spot every time. And only when hes relaxing. If he is stressed due to having people in that room (dinning room) then he and the rest hide in thier hiding spot perfectly normal. But then if everything is normal no more then a few people around then hes sideways, a few times he was actually so far to the side he was slightly upside down. But what I do know is he controls it 100%. Getting batteries today for camera I'll get a few and show you guys, I swear its not the drugs my fish is really doing this lol.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If he turns sideways when people approach it only i wouldn't worry. I know some serras that do that or if you turn the light on at night. If he seems to do it when people are not near the tank it may be "swim bladder disease". You should also post all your core water parameters.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> it may be "swim bladder disease". You should also post all your core water parameters.


I second that....


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

my vinny does that but only when people are infront of him starring..... i think he thinks he is less visible that way or something?...


----------

